# best drafts over 2 year period



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm picking 3 teams and in this order;
1.warriors,richardson,murphy,arenas,dunleavy,welsch,logan.
2.bulls,curry,chandler,williams
3.grizz,gasol,battier,gooden


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*Nope. Try this*

1. Grizz: Pau Gasol, Shane Battier, Drew Gooden, Robert Archibald, Matt Barnes (traded to Cleveland)

2.New Jersey:Richarson Jefferson, Jason Collins, Brandon Armstrong, Brian Scalabrine, Nened Kristic

3. Bulls: Tyson Chandler, Eddy Curry, Jay Williams, Roger Mason, Lonney Baxter, Trenton Hassell

don't confuse quantity with quality (Warriors drafts).


----------



## bullsrule (Jul 12, 2002)

Nets did not have that great of draft....
Warriors have 2 future all stars Dunleavy and Richardson and 2 quality starter Welsch and Arenas. Murphy and Logan also will be 2 guys that will play solid minutes and be good off the bench or even starting for years.


----------



## UNCStateGuy (Jul 17, 2002)

So Warrior fans are going to start Arenas, Welsch, Richardson, Dunleavy and Murphy. And I didn't think you guys could get any worse. I have serious disagreements about Dunleavy becoming an all-star and I don't think Richardson will ever be an elite 2-guard (I don't think he can develop the long range and mid-range shot). The Warriors better have had a great last two years in the draft because they gave away a future first (likely to be lottery) for Welsch. 

You guys have to remember which teams have a lot to work with and which don't. I think San Antonio should rank high in the list. They got an immediate starter and upgrade in Tony Parker who also has great potential and they traded away John Salmons for a future pick.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Clippers.

Lamar Odom, then Darius Miles, Keyon Dooling, Quentin Richardson, and Marko Jaric.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

rd;odom and miles werent from the last 2 drafts.
nc state guy;wasnt that welsch pick owed to the warriors from a previous deal.?


----------



## UNCStateGuy (Jul 17, 2002)

Was it? I could be wrong.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*Pretty sure*

Pretty sure the trade was Sixers 2005 1st rd. pick back and GS 2003 1st rd. pick(but the pick is top 26 protected, so unless GS is a top 3 team, Sixers get the Warriors 2003 2nd rd. pick) for Jiri Welsch. 

But I could be wrong..........


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *babylon *
> rd;odom and miles werent from the last 2 drafts.
> nc state guy;wasnt that welsch pick owed to the warriors from a previous deal.?


It doesn't say from the last 2 drafts.

It says from consecutive drafts. Odom went in 99, and Miles and Co. in 2000.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He oviously meant the last 2 years... Anyways, the answer is the Bulls. Why? They got 2 talented big men in one draft, which is almost impossible. Plus they got the best player in college basketball over the last 2 years. Not to mention Hassell and Co.....


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> He oviously meant the last 2 years...


How do you figure? He said best draft over a 2 year period. That refers to any 2 year period. Not just the past 2 drafts.

He may have meant the past 2 years, but he said something different. He said over a 2 year period and didn't limit the choices.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RD *
> 
> 
> How do you figure? He said best draft over a 2 year period. That refers to any 2 year period. Not just the past 2 drafts.


He then proceeded to list players from the last 2 drafts *ONLY*. Take his post in context.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

And? He could've easily just thought that those were the best. People seem to always remember whats most present, and he could've easily forgotten about others.

He did not say the past 2 drafts. Like I said, that may be what he meant, but that is not what he said.

And since he said any draft over a 2 year period, I stick with the Clips, by far.

If it is just the last 2, it is the Bulls no doubt.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

well if it's any team's back to back drafts it's the Magic with Penny (Weber traded for him draft day) and then the next year Shaq/
and the Clippers come in second with Lamar Odom, Darius Miles, Keyon Dooling, Quenitin Richardson, Marko Jaric, and Rico Hill (the CBA's leading scorer whom the Clippers still own the rights to), not to mention aquiring Corey Maggette draft day '00. and after that it's hard to tell but I'd say Toronto with T-Mac then Vince.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Good point about Shaq and Penny. As I said, people seem to remember the things that were more present, and forget the things a bit older. And I totally forgot about that one. Shaq is the most dominant player in the game, and the following year they got another superstar(when he was healthy) the year after.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

good responses,i actually meant the last 2.i like what the warriors are doing.they even did well getting rid of hughes,next is fortson.they have 3 problems though.they need a top coach and i dont have a clue who that should be.2nd they dont really have a top pg,which in the west you need to deal with guys like bibby,payton,nash and the like and 3rd they dont have a decent post player.i would be for them packaging some assets like a murphy and a jamison and making a run for andre miller.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Nope. Try this*



> Originally posted by *TheGoods *
> 1. Grizz: Pau Gasol, Shane Battier, Drew Gooden, Robert Archibald, Matt Barnes (traded to Cleveland)
> 
> 2.New Jersey:Richarson Jefferson, Jason Collins, Brandon Armstrong, Brian Scalabrine, Nened Kristic
> ...


What are you talking about? The Warriors had alot of quality in their draft, and definitly more so than NJ.

Richardson and Dunvleavy are worth more than all of the players NJ has drafted in the last two years.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheGoods *
> well if it's any team's back to back drafts it's the Magic with Penny (Weber traded for him draft day) and then the next year Shaq/
> and the Clippers come in second with Lamar Odom, Darius Miles, Keyon Dooling, Quenitin Richardson, Marko Jaric, and Rico Hill (the CBA's leading scorer whom the Clippers still own the rights to), not to mention aquiring Corey Maggette draft day '00. and after that it's hard to tell but I'd say Toronto with T-Mac then Vince.


And what about Stockton and Malone?. I think it is not bad at all.

And for the last two years, I wouldn't forget Houston: Griffin, Ming, Nachbar, Maddox.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Question...*

Didn't Philly pick Stackhouse and Iverson in consecutive drafts?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*And going farther back...*

Didn't the Rockets get Craig Ehlo and Ralph Sampson one year, then Hakeem Olajuwon the next?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Yes, they had two consecutive #1 picks in the draft, and took Sampson in '83 and Olajuwon in '84. It gave them two perennial all-stars and a contending team until Sampson blew out his knees.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

im not sure here but didn't the bulls draft jordan and pippen back to back... or am i wrong?


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *UNCStateGuy *
> So Warrior fans are going to start Arenas, Welsch, Richardson, Dunleavy and Murphy. And I didn't think you guys could get any worse. I have serious disagreements about Dunleavy becoming an all-star and I don't think Richardson will ever be an elite 2-guard (I don't think he can develop the long range and mid-range shot). The Warriors better have had a great last two years in the draft because they gave away a future first (likely to be lottery) for Welsch.


I am reserving judgment on Dunleavy like most onlookers. I hope that he could be the next Chris Mullin... but secretely think he may be the next Danny Ferry.


----------



## sabby187 (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *UNCStateGuy *
> So Warrior fans are going to start Arenas, Welsch, Richardson, Dunleavy and Murphy. And I didn't think you guys could get any worse. I have serious disagreements about Dunleavy becoming an all-star and I don't think Richardson will ever be an elite 2-guard (I don't think he can develop the long range and mid-range shot).
> 
> Wait...I think Richardson has already developed the long range and mid-range shot. I guess you forgot that scouts raved about his 3-point shot last summer when playing for the under 21 team


----------



## sabby187 (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RD *
> 
> 
> It doesn't say from the last 2 drafts.
> ...


Actually, the post reads...Best draft the past 2 years, in bold at the top of the original post. Where are you getting that it said consecutive drafts. You're one of those guys that can't admit when they're wrong or when they f***ed up


----------



## sabby187 (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *sMaKDiSDoWn *
> im not sure here but didn't the bulls draft jordan and pippen back to back... or am i wrong?


You are wrong...Seattle drafted Pippen in 1987. He was traded to Chicago for Olden Polynice and a future #1 pick


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Question...*

...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

How the hell did I, on my phone, accidentally post in this thread of all threads? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: And going farther back...*



RollWithEm said:


> Didn't the Rockets get Craig Ehlo and Ralph Sampson one year, then Hakeem Olajuwon the next?


Back then, I was right. Now, you've got to look at Seattle. They got Durant, Carl Landry, and Big Baby in one draft. Then, they took Westbrook and Ibaka the following year. That's impressive scouting.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

cheese and rice RWE you've been here forever


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't care about Durant and Westbrook, I still say it's either Hakeem and Sampson or Shaq and Penny.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If Cleveland had drafted anyone that could play in the NBA at all in 2002 or 2004 they might have won this.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I don't care about Durant and Westbrook, I still say it's either Hakeem and Sampson or Shaq and Penny.


They took Shaq and Webber... and then traded Webber. 

Also, it's not Durant/Westbrook... it's actually Durant/Westbrook/Ibaka.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Raptors took McGrady and Vince in back to back years.


----------



## Wislakrak (Mar 28, 2014)

I was confused why people said chandler, Williams, and curry was a good order until I saw the date. Time tells all


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> They took Shaq and Webber... and then traded Webber.


People always get hung up on this, but this is related to the Stepien rule, the way to circumvent it is to merely make the trade official after the selections are made. So, yes, technically the Magic drafted Webber, but he was drafted on behalf of the Warriors who were drafting Hardaway for Orlando. They likely wouldn't have made the deal if Philly hadn't been committed to the original Big Bindlestiff.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Akeem-Ralph


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

For what it is worth Durant/Westbrook/Ibaka have accomplished everything that Dream/Sampson and Shaq/Penny did. Obviously Shaq and Hakeem won titles later on, so it kind of depends on the standard... is it how the consecutive drafts helped the team that took them, how well those players did together, or simply the best collection of players? Shaq and Hakeem are hard to compete with as far as career resumes, though Durant has a shot, but won their titles sans Sampson/Hardaway. If that Thunder group wins a title this year or next I think you'd have to give them the nod.


----------

